# Alexander Andreyevich Arkhangelsky (1846 - 1924)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Russian composer of church music, who introduced women's voices (instead of boys' voices) into Orthodox chant. [sorry, no embedded videos anymore]


----------

